# Ankona Cayenne



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Not necessarily crazy. There is plenty of good fishing to be had in a Cayenne. There is one for sale in Seacoast NH right now. He’s been using it and catching fish for 6 years out of it.

As I’m sure you are aware we get big schools of bunker and big schools of bass under them. This year the schools stayed here longer and everyone got their PB fish on fly. Mostly from 40 - 45”.

I know of two small boats that fished those schools. A 13’ whaler and a Hog Island 16. I wouldn’t head out in a Cayenne. That’s what you give up if you go with a true poling skiff.

What you gain is the ability to sight fish for bass. On a good day you are going to see 100s of fish on the Cape generally smaller fish. On the way back from fishing Brewster you will get beat in a 1’ chop. I’d be careful the first few times out and try to get in before the SW winds are too bad.

I have similar plans. I’m certain I have no interest in fishing feeds though.


----------



## Dinsy (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for your input. For the past couple of years I’ve been fishing in a 13’ and a 17’ whaler off the rocks and islands around Marblehead. Great fishing, tough when I am alone. In water that goes from 45’ to 8’ in a second. I am tired of fishing from boats that are not suited to fly fishing. I’ve looked at many boats, and the Cayenne seems to fit my bill. Eventually in the Bahamas where I hope to retire to.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I would think the benefits of the Cayenne are the draft, ability to pole, price. Only the price is applicable to the rocks out front on the North Shore. A bay boat with a trolling motor seems like a better option.

The Cayenne is going to be a good choice when you are trying to fish less than a foot of water. We have those spots but it doesn’t sound like that’s where you do 90% of your fishing. Someone else can recommend a bay boat. You might want to check out a Cape Codder 19. Built in Lynn and they run demos out of Swampscott. They bought the mold that had a cult like following by the commercial guys. Small enough so they are all custom. Get all pop up cleats, casting deck, low profile console. Also, you got the Parker 18, Jones Bros 19, or Maritime 18 or 20.

Just realized this is the intro section. So welcome.


----------

